# Red dot



## truggles (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey ya'll. My dad has a buckmark .22 and he is kinda looking to get a red dot sight for it. Is there anything out there to avoid or anything that he should be attracted to??

If anyone could post up some pics of reddots on their pistols i would like to see em.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

truggles said:


> Hey ya'll. My dad has a buckmark .22 and he is kinda looking to get a red dot sight for it. Is there anything out there to avoid or anything that he should be attracted to??
> 
> If anyone could post up some pics of reddots on their pistols i would like to see em.


Here you go.
First, search the Browning forum "below" using "dot sight". Some good threads/comments. Including mine. :mrgreen:

Second, Browning sub-forum at RimfireCentral. Great all-around Buck Mark info. Plus good dot sight threads/comments. Including mine. :mrgreen:
Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Here's a pic of my Buck Mark UDX (rosewood laminated grips) "bullseye" target gun.
The "Weaver Rail" for mounting the sight is from Browning (on their site). Bought through Opticsplanet.
The cheap Chinese red/green dot multiple recticle sight is Truglo branded, bought through Amazon. Total of both less than $100.

This combo "works for me" for club matches. Other more serious shooters have good info also. But, more expensive.

Since this picture was taken, I've moved the sight rearward one notch. Allows removel of barrel, rail, and sight as a unit for cleaning.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bushnell Trophy Dot, works pretty well for me.


----------

